# Habtoor House



## njj1986 (Dec 7, 2010)

I just moved here two days ago, and I was wondering if anyone lives near The Habtoor House (it's near the Metroplex and the Metropolitan Hotel). 

I'm asking primarily to perhaps enjoy the festivities of NYE along with getting to know a few people.


----------



## njj1986 (Dec 7, 2010)

New Year's is 6 hours away...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe that talking to yourself is one of the early signs of madness... 

The forum is quiet right now as a) it's Friday and b) it's New Years Eve which is why you have not had a response. It's a bit late to be asking now too.

I am sure you'll find plenty of people in the Red Lion pub in The Metropolitan if you want company this evening. You 'll find that most people are pretty friendly if you are nice and explain that you have just arrived in town.


----------



## njj1986 (Dec 7, 2010)

You've provided sound advice and words. And I guess I was a bit slow on finding info. I've learned my lesson. 

Thanks.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

njj1986 said:


> You've provided sound advice and words. And I guess I was a bit slow on finding info. I've learned my lesson.
> 
> Thanks.


Not the classiest place (it's a beach bar!) but Barasti is one the places where you will meet friendly people, who will just strike a conversation with you. I think that tickets are AED 200 at the door if you're planning to go there.

Happy New Year.


----------



## njj1986 (Dec 7, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> Not the classiest place (it's a beach bar!) but Barasti is one the places where you will meet friendly people, who will just strike a conversation with you. I think that tickets are AED 200 at the door if you're planning to go there.
> 
> Happy New Year.


that's a great idea my friend. just wondering: what type of shoes are appropriate? if need be i might have to run to the mall and get a new pair.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

njj1986 said:


> that's a great idea my friend. just wondering: what type of shoes are appropriate? if need be i might have to run to the mall and get a new pair.


I certainly would not wear my best shoes to go to Barasti (though being a girl, I am forever baffled as to how some women can walk on sand in high heels!)! I normally wear flip flops to go there but being NYE, I would go with your normal shoes (just to be on the safe side but certainly no fancy shoes required). 

P.S I am assuming you're a guy.


----------



## njj1986 (Dec 7, 2010)

I am a guy, and I will wear normal shoes (sure beats hailing a cab or getting lost by driving). Are you going?

Also, what gave it away that I am a guy?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There are many people who read via their blackberry's or iphones or other electronic wonders of the world. I hope someone will have pity on you and send you a pm or message about where they are going... Uhhhhummmmmm (not clearing my throat)... Forum, where is the big crowds going to the populace places to invite some of the loaners??? Come on EF!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

njj1986 said:


> I am a guy, and I will wear normal shoes (sure beats hailing a cab or getting lost by driving). Are you going?
> 
> Also, what gave it away that I am a guy?


No, I've decided to stay home & watch the fireworks from my balcony. I can't stand the traffic on NYE!

Easy to tell that you're a guy! A girl would not be worried about shoes - it's high heels regardless of whether you are going to a beach bar or 5* hotel (unless you're me of course, then it's flip flops as long as you can get away with it! )

P.S If you're by Metropolitan Hotel, you deffo need to take a taxi. Barasti is next to Mina Seyahi hotel in the Marina (every taxi driver should know where it is). It doe get busy round closing time, so you may end up waiting a while to get a taxi home (unless you walk further down the road and just hail one) .


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi all,Happy New Year.
Njj: We r still logging in until the new yr timing hits by.Wr are going with group of friends to Zinc in Crown Plaza for clubbing and music.
Feel fine if you wanna join us coz I can understand the situation of celebrating NYYE alone


----------



## njj1986 (Dec 7, 2010)

Bon Bon said:


> Hi all,Happy New Year.
> Njj: We r still logging in until the new yr timing hits by.Wr are going with group of friends to Zinc in Crown Plaza for clubbing and music.
> Feel fine if you wanna join us coz I can understand the situation of celebrating NYYE alone


Thanks so much for the invite! Is there a number where I can reach you?


----------



## njj1986 (Dec 7, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> No, I've decided to stay home & watch the fireworks from my balcony. I can't stand the traffic on NYE!
> 
> Easy to tell that you're a guy! A girl would not be worried about shoes - it's high heels regardless of whether you are going to a beach bar or 5* hotel (unless you're me of course, then it's flip flops as long as you can get away with it! )
> 
> P.S If you're by Metropolitan Hotel, you deffo need to take a taxi. Barasti is next to Mina Seyahi hotel in the Marina (every taxi driver should know where it is). It doe get busy round closing time, so you may end up waiting a while to get a taxi home (unless you walk further down the road and just hail one) .


I wouldn't worry about the time it takes to hail a cab as I would probably spend a little time taking pictures to post on Facebook . 

And in terms of shoes: Wow, I guess I gave myself away with that one

Enjoy your NYE.


----------

